# Heat Shield



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

After installing my 15" rockford fosgate 1000rms subwoofer, i noticed a really nasty metal vibratin sound.

On closer inspection i found it to be a heat shield, between the fuel tank and the silencer.

anyone experience this kinda problem?

would you think it would be bad if i removed the heat shield, and covered the top layer with Dynamat sound proofing to add mass to it so that it would stop vibrating?


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

I Guess nothing will resist to a 15" subwoofer.
I you correct this rattle, wait 10 min. you'll get another one somewhere else.

My point of view


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Luke667 said:


> After installing my 15" rockford fosgate 1000rms subwoofer, i noticed a really nasty metal vibratin sound.
> 
> On closer inspection i found it to be a heat shield, between the fuel tank and the silencer.
> 
> ...


You can always look at the option of replacing that heat shield with a stick-on type and I'm in the process of doing that for my exhaust set-up, as am getting a bit heat coming from the new cat. converter which is now located directly under my feet 

You need to have a heat shield there however, so before taking it off, make sure you find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks for the replies, much appreciated. 

i decided to change my setup so that there will be less rattles...pics to follow


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Have yu taken the pics yet?:showpics:


----------

